
Genetics extends the long arm of the law - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/technology/2019/genetics-extends-long-arm-law
======
FavouriteColour
Pro: Law enforcement has access to a great tool for identifying people.

Con: Government has access to a great tool for identifying people.

~~~
renholder
Another Con: In the not-too-distant future, a sequence can be recreated from
the digital record[s].

Another Con: Assuming that you can copy the database out, all you need is one
instance of the Y-Chromosome's owner name and you can find their children and
children's children and...

